# QUESTION RE: BONES AND LOOSE STOOLS and RICE



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

Ben is 7 months old and doing exceedingly well on 4Health Chicken and Rice adult food from Tractor Supply. His coat,itching, digestion, etc is better after switching from Eukanuba adult maintenance which his breeder told me to put him on.

The only problem we have is loose stools from eating raw knuckle bones (which he loves and keep him occupied for hours at a time).

I chose knuckle bones after reading a lot of posts and I have a local place i can get them.
I told the butcher my issue and he showed me the difference between the 2 bones I was purchasing. One had marrow that was soft and easily taken out when I got home and the other had no soft marrow visible. just hard center.
So i started him on that one with the harder center.
well for the first day or two --the runs. I had to give him immodium so i could sleep the nite on the second day.

He is a STRONG CHEWER and got thru 2/3 of the bone by the 3rd day.

here is my question-
my sister told me that her friend's dobey gets the runs frequently due to nerves(being babysat etc) and that her owner gives her cooked white rice in with the kibble at these times . that does the trick.
does anyone else do this?
i have done the cooked chicken and rice for diarrhea before, but this seems easier-just the kibble with added rice.

i know i should limit the bone time probably-but you know how wonderful peace and quiet can be! LOL!!!
any ideas for this issue would be appreciated.

i have heard that pepto bismol tablets are possibly safer to use on a more frequent basis- but I dont want to use any of these drugs if at all possible.
thanks


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

We always get the runs after a marrow bone. But, you are right, sometimes the peace and quiet is so worth it.! LOL

You could try purchasing a white, empty bone (petsmart) and put some peanut butter in it. Not quite as fun..but less mess!!


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

yes we have tried all manner of things with peanut butter in them---they did not keep his interest for long. he was an expert at getting the PB out and then lost interest.
i did buy a hartz pig bone for him once and he chewed thru most of it in a couple of hours and then threw up this ghastly white long glob chewed bone.
i hesitate to buy prepackaged type bones. i like the fact that knucle bones are more cartilage than splinter- prone bone.


----------

